# Jim and Chester's Blog - The Cute fluffy babies!



## nikitanain (May 23, 2010)

There are a lot of things in my country that I am not proud of and animal markets are the worst of them all... ssd:

I had gone to the animal market to pick up some accessories for my hamsters like toys, wheels etc when I saw a lot of animals kept improperly... There was nothing much i could do other than buy the ones possible and find homes for them.. Since I had limited money and limited space I picked out two bunnies, Jim and Chester.. They were kept in a 1x1 feet rusted cube and there were 6 bunnies piled up in that horrible cage... :X

I gave the seller a piece of my mind but all he did was laugh and tell me to take home all the animals if I cared that much.. I wasnt in a mood to punch someone so I took my babies and went home..

The ride home was very long since the animal market was 20 kms away one way, but I held the rabbits close to my heart on the way home since I believe that babies are comforted when they are kept close to a mother's heart...

As soon as I got home I kept them in the cage, gave them romaine lettuce and some water.. The next day I got my babies out and they were a little scared but they dint run away.. 

It's been a few hours more than 2 days now, Jim and Chester have accepted me.. They hop into my lap, lick my nose and accept food from my hand... Jim got his name from the serial "According to Jim" since all this boy does is eat and relax, he is a laid back rabbit who likes to enjoy life... :biggrin: .. Chester is friendlier and likes to explore the house, under supervision of course...

I havnt checked their sex yet since they are about 6 weeks old, maybe younger but I will in a week or two..


Here are some pics of the boys...

*Jim*









*
Chester*












*
Both of them*





I shall update this thread as and when my babies grow


----------



## hln917 (May 23, 2010)

Welcome! Love the start of your blog. Chester and Jim are so cute, thank you for taking them in. This is one reason why hubby won't let me go to the local auction, he knows I'llget upset and probably just load all the rabbits and bring them home with me!

I love the firstpicture of Jim, he looks so relaxed already.


----------



## Tofu (May 24, 2010)

theyre soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo cute.


----------



## nikitanain (May 24, 2010)

I dont know how to say it so I am just going to say it.. I found Chester dead this morning.. He was absolutely fine yesterday, his eyes and nose were not watery, he ate his dinner and I put off the lights at 10 pm in the animal's room..

I have made an appointment with the vet, I am taking Jim for a check up today since he is not looking very well either...


----------



## crystal (May 24, 2010)

Oh my goodness, I am so sorry to hear that. 

I felt particularly attached to Chester because I suggested the name. I hope you can find comfort in knowing that you did everything you could to give him a happy life in the time that he was with you.

Let us know how Jim goes at the vets.

Considering the market where they came from, it's likely they were already sick before you came along.


----------



## nikitanain (May 24, 2010)

I am feeling horrible about what happened and I am feeling responsible for what happened...As of now my best guess is that they had an underlying illness when I got them..

The vet will be in his clinic in 4 hours, I shall post an update when I am back..

Thanks for your thoughts...


----------



## crystal (May 24, 2010)

It seems likely to me that they were already sick before you got them. I think Chester had a great last few days with you, you gave him some happy days which I doubt he would have got if you hadn't have saved him. That's how I see it... it's very sad for you though of course. But I hope you can find some comfort in knowing that he had a comfortable last few days with space, food and water etc. 

With the time difference, I will probably be asleep before you get back from the vet and I might not be back online until tomorrow afternoon (my time) but I'll definitely check back here when I can.

You are in my thoughts and prayers ray:


----------



## hln917 (May 24, 2010)

I'm so sorry about Chester. Like Crystal said, they were probably already sick when you got them. Just know that Chester had a great couple of days with you. Keep us posted with Jim and sending good wishes out there to you both.


----------



## nikitanain (May 24, 2010)

Thank you for your thoughts.. I just wish I could have done something... Jim ate food today and he is looking better now.. 

I am leaving for the vet now, I am not sure if the vet knows how to diagnose rabbits since less than 1% of the vets here know anything about small animals..


----------



## fuzz16 (May 24, 2010)

their both so pretty..and those ears!!! theyll probably be pretty big 

good for you for rescueing them. its sad how the pets are cared for in some stores, ive seen some pretty bad ones myself.


----------



## nikitanain (May 24, 2010)

Thanks Fuzz16..

I just returned from the doctor and I am mad as hell... I absolutely hate this vet but since he is the only one here who knows how to treat small animals I took Jim to him...

The vet said that it is a viral cold, both the lungs are filled with fluid and he has a 30% chance of recovery. He used the nebulizer on Jim, gave me some meds to prevent secondary bacterial infection and said that I will have to get Jim for nebulization every second day..

The doctor could not tell me how many days it will take for him to show any improvement, how many days nebulization Jim requires or any other information that matters.. 

I have hopes that Jim will recover since when my dog was 2 months old and ill this doc said that my dog has less than 10% chance of recovery.. My dog is 1 year 6 months now, she is living proof that this doctor is a nut job...

I was wondering is giving steam inhilation to Jim will help, and if yes then what meds should I put in the water? I also have a nebulizer at home with all the required attachments..

Any help is appreciated since I am at my wit's ends.. Thanks!


----------



## Tofu (May 24, 2010)

oh my.. >_<
I'm so sorry to hear that.. wow.. 
Like everyone else said, it sounded like they loved you and accepted you quickly from Day 1, do not blame yourself, you set him free from that horrible place when you took him in.
I'll be thinking of you both!


----------



## butsy (May 24, 2010)

goodluck !. poor jim. i hope everything turns out okay !


----------



## Haley (May 24, 2010)

Oh wow, just reading this. I was reading your location as Indiana, not India! I can definitely understand your frustration now.

Im nervous and the mucomyst and gentamycin because Im not too sure how young a bunny you can use them on. You cant go wrong with just sterile saline in the nebulizer for now. You can buy this at the pharmacy. They usually come in little packages that are about 1-2 ccs. You can put 1 cc or so in the medicine cup of the nebulizer and then let it run. If you dont want to build a chamber, put the mouthpiece in front of the bun's face, or maybe put him in a tupperware container with the mouthpiece and try to cover it as much has possible so the mist stays in with him. If you cant get the sterile saline that is meant for nebulizers, I have used sterile saline that comes like for contacts (just be sure it ONLY says sterile saline). I put a cc or two in the cup and let it run.

It sounds like this is an uphill battle for you since he was in such poor conditions so young. Probably taken from mom way too young and not given the chance to develop his immune system properly.

Whatever happens, he is SO lucky to have you caring so deeply for him.


----------



## nikitanain (May 25, 2010)

Thank you.. 

I am leaving now to get sterile saline, the pharmacist has it.. I shall get gentamycin, mucomyst and keep them just in case I need to use it as a last resort.. 

As mentioned in the other thread I shall also get Aconite (homeo med)

Thank you everyone for helping out, if Jim makes it then he has all of you to thank


----------



## hln917 (May 29, 2010)

I'm so sorry about Chester.

I've been following your post in the infirmaryabout Jim's progress. I think you're doing such an amazing job helping him recover. Thanks for taking such wonderful care of him!


----------



## nikitanain (May 29, 2010)

Thank you! 

I am really happy that he made it, I am looking forward to spend many years with him..


----------



## nikitanain (May 30, 2010)

Jim has recovered, he no longer has pneumonia!! **bunny dance**

Here are some pics of him after I cleaned his face.. Since his fur was a lil wet he is looking a lil funny 











Playing with a ball Jim stole from my one of my dogs..


----------



## butsy (May 30, 2010)

what an adorable bunny! . look at those eyesss


----------



## nikitanain (May 30, 2010)

Thanks! I love his eyes, they are sooo pretty!!


----------



## crystal (May 30, 2010)

I haven't been on here for a few days.... I am so pleased to see Jim is feeling much better! You took very good care of him 

He has amazing blue eyes, he's going to be a big handsome boy one day I think.


----------



## nikitanain (May 31, 2010)

Thank you Crystal.. Actually he has gray eyes, either ways I always wanted a kiddo with light colored eyes... *grinning*


----------



## mistyjr (May 31, 2010)

He's an handsome baby bunnies.. But soo sorry about the other one.. They look like they are Flemish Giants... But anyways.. Are you giving the bunny any baths?? I was just wondering because the baby in the picture looks like its wet.. But, Baths is not good for them.


----------



## nikitanain (May 31, 2010)

Thanks.. 

No I have not given Jim any baths since I am aware that they are not good for rabbits.. In the last 3 pics I had wet the area near his nose a little bit since he had stained that area with yellow medicine.. I had also spiked his hair up with my fingers (no water, no gel) just to make him look cute... :biggrin:


----------



## nikitanain (Jun 1, 2010)

Here are some pics.. Jim is growing up fast, he is becoming a healthy lil fella 















With his fav ball...


----------



## hln917 (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm so happy Jim is doing much better! He's such a cutie. Looking forward to watching him growfrom your bloggings. How old is he?


----------



## nikitanain (Jun 4, 2010)

Thank you 

I do not know his exact age but I have been told that he is around 2 months old (as of today)


----------



## cheryl (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm happy to hear that Jim is doing so much better now..he sure is a cute lil guy...love his sweet face..

So sorry to hear about Chester though..that is so sad.


----------



## nikitanain (Jun 8, 2010)

Thank you Cheryl.. Unfortunately I come bearing bad news...

Jim was limp yesterday morning, he couldnt keep his head straight nor could he sit up.. In an hour he died...

He was fine the night before, he ate dinner and slept as always...

I hate death and I hate this feeling .. I wish there was something I could have done.. I cannot understand what happened...


----------



## Pipp (Jun 8, 2010)

Oh no, I was just checking to see how Jim was... I was going to comment on his pretty eyes.  

So sorry. :sad:

I think both he and Chester just came from a bad place and were too young to fight off all the things that can make bunnies sick. 


:rip: Jim


sas :tears2:


----------



## nikitanain (Jun 8, 2010)

Thank you.. 

I think that both of them dint get enough mother's milk hence they had a weak immune system.. Plus the bad handling and unhealthy conditions they were kept in made things worse..

I have half a mind of going to that store and giving that seller a piece of my mind, but then I feel that if he had the heart to keep baby bunnies in such a condition then he wont care about what i say!!


----------



## Pipp (Jun 8, 2010)

*nikitanain wrote: *


> I have half a mind of going to that store and giving that seller a piece of my mind, but then I feel that if he had the heart to keep baby bunnies in such a condition then he wont care about what i say!!


It's sad, but he just wants the sales. Its so hard to see bunnies like that. But by giving him money you're giving him what he wants. 

Is there an organization that protects animals? Or a rabbit rescue? Usually they're the only ones who can make a difference. They will seize or rescue bunnies but not pay for them. 

They were such sweet little bunnies. They really deserved a better start in life. 


sas :sad:


----------



## nikitanain (Jun 8, 2010)

As of now there is no organization in India who will seize animals that are mistreated.. That's the reason I pick up these animals..

There is a school of thought that says " dont pick up these animals since it will encourage these sellers".... But there is another school of thought that says " if you dont pick up the existing animals, they will die in no time"

I am usually torn between what to do, but today I picked up a healthy 12" flemish giant from a nice store.. The store guys were treating their animals well and the cages were clean...

I shall upload pics of him (Leonard) in another thread


----------



## kirbyultra (Jun 8, 2010)

So sorry for your losses. It is a very unfortunate situation. You did the best that you could for them.

But...Here's to wishing your new flemmie lives a long healthy binkiful life with you!


----------



## nikitanain (Jun 8, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm so sorry that you have lost these two little ones, Nikita. i'm confident that they really enjoyed their time with you, though. You made a bunny paradise for them :hug:

Looking forward to pictures of you and Leonard...urplepansy:


----------



## tonyshuman (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm so sorry. It must be awful to see animals in such bad conditions, and then to try to save them, but have the damage already be done. You took very good care of your guys, and I know they were lucky that you took them home.

I'm glad you were able to find a healthy bunny, though!


----------



## JimD (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm so sorry that you lost Jim


----------



## Pipp (Jun 8, 2010)

Here's Leonard's thread. (Love the title). 

A little ray of sunshine. 

Leonard - My Squemish Giant 
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=58451&forum_id=6


----------



## nikitanain (Jun 9, 2010)

Thank you everyone.... I am feeling a little better today since Jim's hutch is no longer empty..

Pipp thank you for the link


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 15, 2010)

ray: so, sorry of your loss.. He sure was a cute bunny and loved hes gray eyes..


----------



## nikitanain (Jun 15, 2010)

Thank you.. I miss him everyday


----------

